
An Eclipse Chaser’s Guide to Your First Eclipse - nature24
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/14/science/eclipse-chasers-first.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
js2
I think there are all of four tips in this guide. Mostly it's a profile of
eclipse chasers. Tips:

1\. Get to somewhere in the path of totality.

2\. Get there the day before.

(There's already highway signs up near me in NC warning of traffic and I'm
five hours away from the path of totality.)

3\. Stay mobile if you can to be able to drive to clear skies in case of
weather.

4\. Don't bother with a camera; just observe as much as you can with your
eyes.

I'll add a fifth. Reconfirm your reservation with your hotel. Mine called me
yesterday.

~~~
chiph
My sister lives in Charleston - she says the hotels are full, even though many
demanded a 3-night minimum stay.

If you're driving somewhere Monday afternoon, you might want to pull over -
not just because that way you'll get to see the eclipse, but to avoid all the
people craning their neck to see it _as they drive._

Monday probably should have just been declared to be a national holiday. No
one is going to get anything done anyway.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _Monday probably should have just been declared to be a national holiday. No
> one is going to get anything done anyway._

I feel really sorry for people who can't just take a break to watch the
eclipse. That ranges from people like emergency room surgeons and nurses, to
subway train drivers, and to poor McDonald's employees who may not be in a
position to risk their job to run outside.

------
neogodless
I would just be happy to know how (where) to get solar eclipse glasses. I had
a thought a couple months ago to order them, but I brushed it aside. About two
weeks ago, I started to get serious, but it was already too late. I couldn't
find anything that wasn't wildly marked up on Amazon. Finally, I found a set
of 4 on REI.com with estimated delivery of August 18th, and I ordered them on
the 10th. They were shipped on the 15th, five days later, with an estimated
delivery of August 22nd... and a day later, that estimate has been pushed back
yet another day by UPS. So I'll get them, and then have to figure out how to
time travel to get any use out of them.

~~~
schoen
As discussed on another thread, one of the NASA guides says

> One of the most widely available filters for safe solar viewing is a number
> 14 welder's glass, available through welding supply outlets.

[https://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEhelp/safety.html](https://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEhelp/safety.html)

While there's probably also huge demand for welding goggles right now, a
majority of people shopping for eclipse viewing gear might not know that
(some) welding eyewear would be safe for eclipse viewing. (It would be a good
idea to ask an expert before using arbitrary welding gear to view the sun, in
case different kinds of welding goggles block different parts of the spectrum
to different extents.)

~~~
ars
Potentially unsafe, but it can work:

Buy welding googles like these: ($5.29)
[https://www.harborfreight.com/2-piece-welding-goggles-
set-35...](https://www.harborfreight.com/2-piece-welding-goggles-
set-35711.html)

And combine that with a real pressed CD. NOT a recordable CD!! It must be a
real, aluminum colored, CD! (And one without a label.)

I did this to look at the transit of venus over the sun a while back. Worked
fine, but my viewing time was limited.

However I must add that they advise against doing this, not because it's
inherently unsafe, but because if you mess up (for example the CD has a
scratch) you can hurt yourself, so......

~~~
Florin_Andrei
Those are #10 welding glasses, quite bright.

If you use #14 or even #13, there's no need to stack them with anything. They
are sufficiently dark on their own. #14 are even ISO 12312-2 compliant for the
purpose of eclipse viewing.

Here's the best information on related topics:

[https://eclipse.aas.org/resources/solar-
filters](https://eclipse.aas.org/resources/solar-filters)

------
dboreham
Since we live only 3.5h drive from totality, in a low-population density area,
we're planning to load up the car with water, potato chips, kids and a sat
phone and set off very early on Monday morning.

When I thought to check first, in early June, there were no hotel rooms
available but you could get camping sites still. Interestingly the Eclipse
doesn't seem to have overloaded the airlines in this area: you can still get a
reasonable price ticket to Idaho Falls on Sunday for example. But there are no
rental cars left..

~~~
snuxoll
I am exceptionally glad I work from home, Boise is going to be a mess come
Monday.

------
drewmate
I am beyond excited for this event. I'm traveling to the totality on
Friday/Saturday just in case. I think the media/online buzz over this event
will be overwhelming, and frankly, I'm glad. Our country could really use
something like this to bring us together!

~~~
munificent
> Our country could really use something like this to bring us together!

Yes! I'm also hoping many Americans come away with a newly discovered
appreciation for our many parks, National Forests, and Bureau of Land
Management wildernesses.

------
overcast
I was considering flying down to the Smokey Mountains to do some hiking, and
eclipse seeing. But from the sound of things, it's going to be a complete
madhouse. Coupled with the prices for everything, and the risk of poor
weather(thunderstorms are predicted this entire week), not worth it. The
eclipse in 2024 is going to be literally dead center over my house, I think
I'll wait it out, and check out the mostly total eclipse this time around :)

~~~
pythonaut_16
Thanks for this. All the hype makes it sound like this is an exceedingly rare
event, but it looks like the 2024 eclipse will sweep over a huge part of the
US population as well.

~~~
ytNumbers
Yep, but after that, you've got a looong wait for the next one in the USA.

------
blhack
Gonna be watching this from the black rock desert. Not in the path of
totality, but should be an incredible place to watch from!

Possibly not the right crowd, but if anybody from here will be out there as
well: we'll be at 10:00/Esplanade watching on Monday morning.

------
acomjean
I remember from past eclipses, one of the interesting things is that all light
gets the eclipse shape (light though opening in tree leaves for example).

Someone said a colander makes a good pinhole camera to cast shadows and see
eclipse shapes.

(Don't look through the colander at the sun though.)

------
solutionyogi
So as someone who did not plan for this monumental event, what are my options
to see the totality? I live in NYC and can rent a car.

~~~
goda90
Be prepared to sleep in the car. If you know anyone along the path, ask to
sleep on their lawn or something. Start driving down probably a couple of days
out. [http://www.eclipse2017.org/2017/maps/whole-
us.jpg](http://www.eclipse2017.org/2017/maps/whole-us.jpg)

You probably won't get home Monday.

~~~
sampo
Flights New York - Nashville for Sunday - Tuesday (I didn't check Monday
evening return flights) seem to go at a bit over $1000, and some still
available hotels $300 to $1000 per night.

Could also check prices to fly to some other cities on the path in the map.
Kansas City?

~~~
theandrewbailey
KCI (the airport itself) is in the path. I've been through there recently.
Huge place; standing in a parking lot there will be enough to catch it.

------
binarybit0101
Don't forget to check with your local optometrist for viewing glasses, got
some for 1$ donation per pair.

------
mrfusion
Do you guys have any recommendations where to get to totality from philly?

That's not totally booked up.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Hang around an airport that caters to general aviation. Ask who's planning to
see the eclipse from the air. Offer to pay for gas.

------
perseusprime11
Where can I find glasses to see the eclipse? Most good ones are out of order
on Amazon.

